# can i switch?



## blondlebanese (Nov 23, 2015)

is there any harm if I switch from soil to synthetic when I transplant?  or synthetic to soil?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2015)

No, I have washed off soil and transplanted into hydroton with no problems. I go from rockwool cubes to soil all the time.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2015)

PC: How do you get all the roots out of the rockwool?


----------



## Gooch (Nov 24, 2015)

You can break it apart fairly easily to expose the roots


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> PC: How do you get all the roots out of the rockwool?



I don't bother. I use rockwool for seed starting and clones. Once roots are showing I place in soil. It is as easy as that HP.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 24, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I don't bother. I use rockwool for seed starting and clones. Once roots are showing I place in soil. It is as easy as that HP.




Exactly the same here. I just place the rooted rockwool plant into a red solo cup with Sunshine. I then, use that solo cup core (after it's full of roots) and place that into the center of my Coco coir chips, and toss that into some Hydro application, as I'm 100% hydro in 5 tents. Two tents are DWC, two tents are Ebb / Flo buckets and one tent is Flood N Drain table (Veg station). The solo cups work great in the flood n drain system, till I transplant into coco then into one of the other systems.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess no one got that I was kidding :doh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 24, 2015)

lol... totally went over my head for sure! I thought that was an odd question by you.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 26, 2015)

Gooch said:


> You can break it apart fairly easily to expose the roots



Pulling the roots out of the cube is easy, it's getting her to let go of the pellets that's the hard part. 

View attachment 100_0961.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 28, 2015)

I wouldn't try to get them out of the clay pellets. I would just set the whole nine into the next location.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I wouldn't try to get them out of the clay pellets. I would just set the whole nine into the next location.



"Hoist with his own petard"

Doc, Duck, Gooch, you guys owe me.


----------

